# My gallery [Image heavy - Slow connections beware!]



## Lloyd71

Just thought I'd put some of my photography up for show on here. Sorry if the images are too big or I've posted too many, I couldn't see any rules regarding image posting!


----------



## edthedrummer

simply stunning!


----------



## spitfire

I would have cropped this one but it's still my favourite


----------



## nilitara

Great work, makes me want to get the camera out and start snapping, was it all taken digitally? 

Nige


----------



## ryanuk

stunning.

what camera?


----------



## Jim W

some really nice shots there, thanks for posting


----------



## Maxtor

Some nice shots mate :thumb:

That ladybird shot is fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Thanks for all the comments guys! The camera I use is a Nikon D50 with 3 lenses;
Nikon 18-55mm
Nikon 55-200mm
Nikon 50mm f1.8

Some of the images have had processing work done to give them a faded or old effect.
The ladybird shot was taken with a Pentax Optio 33WR, a 3.2MP budget camera that I got for free! Had a stunning macro lens on it!

Hopefully once I start my new job in a studio I'll be able to have a play with some more expensive kit


----------



## Coxy914

some excellent pics but for me, this stands out above the rest










:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Piratez

Gooooodddd.....very good shot, i like that:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## JoeAVS1

Very nice, although for me the ladybird and the walking in the water are winners. The composition in the walking water one can often end up looking very awkward but you got it spot on.
Well done


----------



## buckas

like the one with the grass seed heads

rest are ok


----------



## GeeJay

Wow! Those shots are phenomenal. If only my photography could come close


----------



## Lloyd71

Some photos from the Fiat 500 meet I went to earlier;



















​


----------



## Bigpikle

you clearly have a great eye for striking composition :thumb:

I really like your style of images, especially with lots of shallow dof, and your PP is effective as well.

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Some amazing pics there:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Some stunning pics there Lloyd :thumb: 

Very impressed


----------



## Lloyd71

Thanks for all of your feedback guys!



Bigpikle said:


> you clearly have a great eye for striking composition :thumb:
> 
> I really like your style of images, especially with lots of shallow dof, and your PP is effective as well.
> 
> Very nice work :thumb:


Thanks! I really enjoy working with a shallow DOF as it allows me to frame the object I'm looking at perfectly, my favourite lens is a 50mm f1.8. :argie:


----------



## dps1973

Some truely stunning pictures there a credit to you keep up the good work fella.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Lloyd71 said:


> Thanks for all of your feedback guys!
> 
> Thanks! I really enjoy working with a shallow DOF as it allows me to frame the object I'm looking at perfectly, my favourite lens is a 50mm f1.8. :argie:


I love that lens too - am a big prime fan, and have 35mm f2, 85mm f1.8 and 200mm f2.8 as well . LOVE shooting wide open :thumb:


----------



## stink

really good shots in here


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Lloyd71 said:


> Some photos from the Fiat 500 meet I went to earlier;
> 
> http://imageshack.us​
> http://imageshack.us​
> ​
> http://imageshack.us​
> http://imageshack.us​
> http://imageshack.us​
> http://imageshack.us​
> http://imageshack.us​
> ​
> http://imageshack.us​


Eeeer, that's my car!!!!!!

And oh dear, that's me too......and mt greedy daughter stealing my pappadom


----------



## fil_b

i love this one










how is something like this done?? shutter left open??

tar

feebs


----------



## Carn

Terrific photos, what is this one ?


----------



## pav-g

I agree simply stunning, all are unique and I can't pic a favourite. You have talent mate:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

fantastic pictures


----------



## Lloyd71

fil_b said:


> i love this one
> 
> how is something like this done?? shutter left open??
> 
> tar
> 
> feebs


Yup, I just set the camera to f22 and then attached a polariser to make the image a bit darker to get me a slower shutter speed.



Carn said:


> Terrific photos, what is this one ?


That's the Selfridges building at The Bullring in Birmingham. I believe there's now a ban on photography there.
Here is how the building looks at night;









and during the day;











pav-g said:


> I agree simply stunning, all are unique and I can't pic a favourite. You have talent mate:thumb:





Kev_mk3 said:


> fantastic pictures


Thanks guys!


----------



## nudda

fil_b said:


> i love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is something like this done?? shutter left open??
> 
> tar
> 
> feebs


big apperture and slow shutter speed - thtats what I've been told but have not tried it yet!

I think the apperture brings everything into focus
and the shutter speed gets all the ways the water falls ... hence giving it a fuller and softer look.

Please correct me if im wrong. thanks


----------



## joe_0_1

Sheer brilliance


----------



## Lloyd71

nudda said:


> big apperture and slow shutter speed - thtats what I've been told but have not tried it yet!
> 
> I think the apperture brings everything into focus
> and the shutter speed gets all the ways the water falls ... hence giving it a fuller and softer look.
> 
> Please correct me if im wrong. thanks


No, that's correct. I usually use as small an arpeture as possible (smaller the aperture, the higher the f number, bit confusing that!) for all landscape work, it does mean that you have to use a longer shutter speed though due to the decrease in the amount of light entering the lens.










f1.8 will mean the area you focused on will be pin sharp but everything else very blurred. But it means you can use a fast shutter speed as the lens will be wide open (see picture above)

f22 will mean the area you focused on will be sharp and the background will be sharp too. Unless you're stood far away and you're using a zoom lens.


----------



## Lloyd71

Haven't updated this for a while! Let me know if any of them are reposts, I can't remember what I have and haven't posted!


----------



## Lloyd71

A few from today, these are the people I'm doing the wedding photography for, and some at the locations too;


----------



## yetizone

Hi Lloyd :wave: Some very nice work on show there :thumb:

Have you considered going pro...? I would certainly think about it - these shots are excellent. Very well composed and good technical knowhow to back up what you aiming to achieve in each frame. 

If not pro - a paying hobby perhaps..?


----------



## Lloyd71

yetizone said:


> Hi Lloyd :wave: Some very nice work on show there :thumb:
> 
> Have you considered going pro...? I would certainly think about it - these shots are excellent. Very well composed and good technical knowhow to back up what you aiming to achieve in each frame.
> 
> If not pro - a paying hobby perhaps..?


Thanks! I'd love to go pro, I actually got a job in a photography studio before Christmas doing portrait work and makeover work, but they went into administration and closed down before I could even start. 

I've tried selling my photos in the past, I've had various people saying they would buy them but then when it came to it, they didn't bother! So that hasn't worked out either.

I'm getting paid for this wedding shoot though, and I'm also doing some photos of a work colleague's dog for her soon, so it's all a way of getting exposure I guess. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

'CONTACT' may worth a look - its one of the industry standard annuals that pro illustrators and photographers use to promote their work to a wide audience of UK clients who are in the market for commissioning pro photographers and artists. :thumb:

You essentially pay for a single page (or double page spread) and web space to show your work. Then Contact (Elfande, the publisher) send out all of their Contact Books to potential commissioning Art buyers. Its expensive but the exposure is good I believe. Obviously there are no guarantees of work, but it may be worth giving them a buzz to get a feebie copy of last years annual to assess the standard of work present. To see if you feel you could compete etc? 

http://www.contactacreative.com/about/bookindex.php


----------



## Lloyd71

I've had a look through their online book sections and it would be something worth thinking about, but my camera isn't really good enough for going pro or selling photos to companies. Most clients these days will want at least 8 megapixels in resolution and mine will only shoot at 6


----------



## Lloyd71

Well, the wedding itself is tomorrow, I've just checked into my hotel and the room is very nice. The lighting is good for photos!


----------



## byrnes

Stunning photos! top work :thumb:


----------



## treaclesponge

Wow! Stunning work there Lloyd! Dont do lessons do you?!


----------



## Lloyd71

treaclesponge said:


> Wow! Stunning work there Lloyd! Dont do lessons do you?!


Thanks! Wish I did, might earn me some money from it! 
Been messing about with long exposures tonight, nothing spectacular just the usual light painting jazz, was my first time trying it so didn't know what to expect really...


----------



## byngmeister

Very nice! :thumb: light painting is something I need to try...


----------



## Lloyd71

A few more for you all, starting with some photos taken with my phone camera;



































And then my friends' band gig shot with my D50;











​


----------



## Lloyd71

Spider in the garden;


----------



## Pandy

Brilliant pics Lloyd, i need to learn how to be this good

Any tips for shooting cars at a show? Am going to the MPH and Classic Car show and want to be able to get the best from it


----------



## 738ALR

Maxtor said:


> Some nice shots mate :thumb:
> 
> That ladybird shot is fantastic! :thumb:


I agree -the ladybird is my favourite too.

Andy


----------



## Lloyd71

Pandy said:


> Brilliant pics Lloyd, i need to learn how to be this good
> 
> Any tips for shooting cars at a show? Am going to the MPH and Classic Car show and want to be able to get the best from it


Cheers Andy!
For car shows, I tend to stick to fairly wide angles due to the amount of people who crowd around the cars. It can end up distorting the images but it's a necessity at times. I stick to my 18-55mm lens so if the crowds clear I can step back and get a decent shot without lens distortion coming into play.

However, a nice trick is to stop when you reach an interesting car, then pick out an interesting area on it and focus upon that. I usually switch to my 50mm f1.8 in these situations and start picking up visual elements on the car, such as the window on this (probably recognizable to a few people on this site) MG;










When are you going to MPH though? I might be heading there myself.



738ALR said:


> I agree -the ladybird is my favourite too.
> 
> Andy


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pandy

I think i need to invest in a couple of different lenses to be honest

Im going on the Sunday 15th i think it is. Matt Parkers MGF is on show at the Classic Show - it looks awesome now


----------



## bretti_kivi

I do like the effects the 10-20 has, though, in certain situations. But you can only really 'get' this with practice. 
Also try and avoid appearing in your own shots (reflections!)

WRT the band shots - the flash is too obvious for my liking. I did some at the weekend and managed to get both flashes very hot (oops!) and they were on the PA Cabs, bouncing off the ceiling. I might publish some of those. Having said that, I ended up using ISO 250 1/15 f4 and the effects are pretty cool.

Bret


----------



## Pert

Very nice pics


----------



## Lloyd71

bretti_kivi said:


> WRT the band shots - the flash is too obvious for my liking. I did some at the weekend and managed to get both flashes very hot (oops!) and they were on the PA Cabs, bouncing off the ceiling. I might publish some of those. Having said that, I ended up using ISO 250 1/15 f4 and the effects are pretty cool.


I tried bouncing mine off the ceiling, but no such luck. The venue had a really low ceiling but it was coated in a strange fabric and it just absorbed the light. So it was a direct flash or nothing, and I had left my diffuser at home 

I'll probably be heading to MPH now that I know Matt's car will be there! The photography opportunities alone will be worth it.


----------



## Lloyd71

I know I posted these in a seperate thread but I want to keep them here and add a few more too;









































































































































































​


----------



## dubnut71

Top work Lloyd, really impressive !


----------



## Rickyboy

Lloyd71 said:


> [


Absolutely incredible pictures man, well done. I'm very impressed!

With regard to the quoted picture - how do you achieve the 'mirky' overall tone to it? Can that be done with a bridge camera or are we talking special lense etc? What about processing in Photoshop or Lightroom? I *really* like it!


----------



## cortinajim

Excellent photos ,get your self to the classic show at the NEC in November to take some old cars including mine:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## cortinajim

Hi Pandy
Come and see me on the mk1 cortina club stand in hall 2,it will be good to meet some one from this site as i know nobody on here
Heres one taken by my mate last year so you know me


----------



## Lloyd71

Rickyboy said:


> Absolutely incredible pictures man, well done. I'm very impressed!
> 
> With regard to the quoted picture - how do you achieve the 'mirky' overall tone to it? Can that be done with a bridge camera or are we talking special lense etc? What about processing in Photoshop or Lightroom? I *really* like it!


The tone was mostly applied in Photoshop but the lighter bits over the image were achieved due to the reflections of the sun in the water further up stream.



cortinajim said:


> Excellent photos ,get your self to the classic show at the NEC in November to take some old cars including mine:thumb::thumb::thumb:


I'm hoping to, I'll keep my eye out for you and your car! :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim

Look forward to seeing you at the NEC .I am in hall 2 on the mk1 cortina owners stand ,it is facing the sporting bears ,next to live stage


----------



## spursfan

Lloyd, like the first set of pictures best, the waterfall is great, Awsome Photo's, you definitely have an eye for this:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Some new shots from my evening in town;

*Birmingham World Market*

Mostly handheld stuff here, using my 50mm f1.8 to keep the shots clean and sharp.








































































​


----------



## Auto Detox

Some very impressive shots there Lloyd, I bought a 50mm 1.8 not long back & love it

Baz


----------



## Delboy_Trotter

I have to say my 50mm f1.8 is a winner too, but that said i also enjoy using a long lens (70-300) to take some quirky close up bits


----------



## wallzyuk

Some excellent work there.


----------



## Lloyd71

*RAF Cosford with ClubCento*

I went on a trip to the RAF Cosford Museum today with ClubCento, met up with a few people I already knew and met some new people too. We got given a guided tour by a guy called Alf who had been in one of the bombers when it was in service, he was a brilliant guide who knew an awful lot about the planes aswell as having a good sense of humour and being generally nice to everyone. He was a brilliant tour guide and he was a volunteer too! So a lot of respect to him.

I don't normally do black and white photos but I thought that they were apt given the subjects.

I've put a * next to the photos so you can see if any of them aren't loading.

*








*








*








*








*









*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*








*









And a few of the cars that turned up;
*








​
I hope you like them, I'll upload more at a later date if you like.


----------



## Lloyd71

*Autosport/Pistonheads 2010*

There isn't a lot as I mostly abandoned my camera this year and just enjoyed the displays a bit more.


----------



## Mini 360

Got a pic like that last one too. XKR or XFR bonnet scoop. :thumb: Nice pics.


----------



## Coxy914

nice pics, although I'd crop the supercharger picture to remove the reflection of the lights:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Coxy914 said:


> nice pics, although I'd crop the supercharger picture to remove the reflection of the lights:thumb:


Good idea, I'll give that a try and see how it changes the composition. :thumb:


----------

